# Making WCG initialize immeadiately?



## hat (Oct 1, 2009)

Is there a fix to make WCG initialize immediately? I notice that when the program first loads up, it sits there and does nothing with a "computation suspended" message for a while. I would like it to crunch as soon as the program is running instead of having it sit there and twiddle its thumbs for 5 minutes.


----------



## mike047 (Oct 1, 2009)

hat said:


> Is there a fix to make WCG initialize immediately? I notice that when the program first loads up, it sits there and does nothing with a "computation suspended" message for a while. I would like it to crunch as soon as the program is running instead of having it sit there and twiddle its thumbs for 5 minutes.



Mine start as a service, as soon as I turn it on.  Sometimes when first starting it does the benchmark thing which takes awhile.


----------

